# How deaf are you really?



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Long story in short.
Hans had a blocked nose, doctor prescribed a nasal spray (not on prescription), it was some help.
When I went to buy a new spray the young :grin2: man, who loves to speak to me in English, suggested instead of the spray, which contains chemicals, for him to try *Sinupret.*
By the time he had finished the packet he noticed an improvement in his hearing so I ordered more (from the internet much cheaper than the chemist)

9 days ago his hearing seemed to get worse overnight, in the morning he could only hear me, but not understand a thing until he put his hearing aids in. 
He started the tablets again staight away and this morning, 9 days later, when I spoke he understood everything I said when I was not facing him and he had no aids in. :grin2:
We all know ears, nose and throat are all connected so his blocked sinuses cause him to be deafer than he really is.


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

And the moral of the story is???


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Drew said:


> And the moral of the story is???


It could be Hans is not the only one who´s sinuses are effecting their hearing, thats my point Drew, no moral.


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

JanHank said:


> Long story in short.
> 
> *Hans had a blocked nose, doctor prescribed a nasal spray *(not on prescription), it was some help.
> 
> ...


First of all Nasal Spray from doctor. (Helped)

Second Nasal Spray from chemist. (Improvement)

Then hearing deteriorates overnight.

Then he starts "Tablets" again??? Not mentioned before. His hearing returns.

Sorry Jan, I don't understand.

I thought there was a moral to this saga, i.e. Stick with the prescribed medicine, chemicals and all, or whatever.

Where do the tablets come into this?


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

I've just realised that Sinupret are tablets.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Drew said:


> First of all Nasal Spray from doctor. (Helped)
> 
> Second Nasal Spray from chemist. (Improvement)
> 
> ...


Oh dear, is this catching :frown2:
When the young handsome man suggested the Sinupret, after asking the doctor who gave him the OK saying they were good, the doctor that is, Hans took the tablets until they had all gone. Now do you understand ?
This was supposed to be a shortened version, now your gonna make it into a blinkin Saga.
ARE YOU HARD OF HEARING DREW, SHALL I SPEAK LOUDER ? >:grin2:


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Shall we call it quits :laugh: I humbly apolgize I didn´t make it clear Sinupret are tablets.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

JanHank said:


> Shall we call it quits :laugh: I humbly apolgize I didn´t make it clear Sinupret are tablets.


What did you say eh. >


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

dghr272 said:


> What did you say eh. >


Are you deaf as well,? SHALL I SPEAK UP A BIT :surprise: AND OPEN MY MOUTH WIDER.?


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Drew said:


> I've just realised that Sinupret are tablets.


...and you stick them up your nose to clear the sinuses!

Pardon?

Graham :grin2:


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Some people you just can´t help because they either don´t hear you or don´t want to hear you,  the don´t want to is the most popular.:wink2:


----------



## Bobmarley3 (Oct 12, 2011)

gmj said:


> ...and you stick them up your nose to clear the sinuses!
> 
> Pardon?
> 
> Graham :grin2:


roflmao


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Bobmarley3 said:


> roflmao


Translation please :frown2:


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Rolling on the floor laughing my arse off :wink2:

Graham :grin2:


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

GMJ said:


> Rolling on the floor laughing my arse off :wink2:
> 
> Graham :grin2:


Who taught you these naughty sayings


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

JanHank said:


> Who taught you these naughty sayings


Here's your lesson for today Jan. :wink2:

Terry

PMPL


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

dghr272 said:


> Here's your lesson for today Jan. :wink2:
> 
> Terry
> 
> PMPL


> YMMD

PMPL is not on the list, I am certainly PMSBD :frown2:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I'm now deaf. Aids help but in reality just amplify all noises. 
I went for tests after complaining to my UK GP and 11 months later after multiple tests they announced "Your deaf"......... "next".

Bugger all help or suggestions and out the door.
So aids at least do allow conversations in small groups. But as far as I know, sinuses OK and no build up of wax.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

raynipper said:


> I'm now deaf. Aids help but in reality just amplify all noises.
> I went for tests after complaining to my UK GP and 11 months later after multiple tests they announced "Your deaf"......... "next".
> 
> Bugger all help or suggestions and out the door.
> ...


 :crying:and I thought perhaps you might have been one the tablets would help. I wish I had a magic wand Ray.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

JanHank said:


> > YMMD
> 
> PMPL is not on the list, I am certainly PMSBD :frown2:


Importantly your still within your UBD. :grin2:

An age thing for me perhaps :crying: (Pee My Pants Laughing) :grin2:


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

JanHank said:


> Who taught you these naughty sayings


I'm down wiv da kids innit fam!!

Big G :smile2:


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

dghr272 said:


> Importantly your still within your *UBD*. :grin2:
> 
> An age thing for me perhaps :crying: (Pee My Pants Laughing) :grin2:


:frown2: wos that?

Am I really that funny or just plain stooopid?


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

JanHank said:


> :frown2: wos that?
> 
> Am I really that funny or just plain stooopid?


Use By Date !

I's wiv big G, respect to the grandkids, day keep me in da groove mad.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Then you have to make it your business to keep me up to date with all this short speak or whatever its called :grin2:


----------



## Lesleykh (Apr 13, 2009)

Actually, I understand totally as I lost my hearing in my left ear, suddenly and irreparably, last Nov, due to a sinus infection which spread to my eustachian tube and damaged the tiny cochlear hairs. I didn't feel ill in any way other than a slight cold and then a blocked ear, for which I was told to inhale steam.

Now I'm being fitted for a hearing aid!

Lesley


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

I don't know why people think deafness is funny.
Maybe we should look at the comedy aspects of losing a limb or going blind.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Spacerunner said:


> I don't know why people think deafness is funny.
> Maybe we should look at the comedy aspects of losing a limb or going blind.


Nobody is treating the deaf subject as funny, they *are *taking the wee wee out of me though 

I don´t mind that of course, it keeps the subject in the top 10, there may be *one* person who is having the same trouble as Hans and the Sinupret may also help them. 
He has used had hearing aids for at least 15 years, but only in the past 2 years has he taken them seriously and as you say *Ray,* they only amplify the noise, the noises you don´t want to hear, not the voices you are trying to listen to.
I bet like him, the TV background music spoils your veiwing at times Ray.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Spacerunner said:


> Maybe we should look at the comedy aspects of losing a limb...







Graham :smile2:


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Sh#t I'm sniggering now!


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Spacerunner said:


> I don't know why people think deafness is funny.
> Maybe we should look at the comedy aspects of losing a limb or going blind.


Or losing a sense of humour. >:grin2:

Terry


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

To paraphrase one of the best comedy lines ever

"Your left leg I like. I have nothing against your left leg. The problem is...neither do you!"

Absolute classic

Graham :grin2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

JanHank said:


> Some people you just can´t help because they either don´t hear you or don´t want to hear you,  the don´t want to is the most popular.:wink2:


Hans is using the tried and tested old remedy of selective hearing Gerty


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

raynipper said:


> I'm now deaf. Aids help but in reality just amplify all noises.
> I went for tests after complaining to my UK GP and 11 months later after multiple tests they announced "Your deaf"......... "next".
> 
> Bugger all help or suggestions and out the door.
> ...


I know a joke about a "wax treatment" it involves a table and baseball bat, works well I'm told


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Lesleykh said:


> Actually, I understand totally as I lost my hearing in my left ear, suddenly and irreparably, last Nov, due to a sinus infection which spread to my eustachian tube and damaged the tiny cochlear hairs. I didn't feel ill in any way other than a slight cold and then a blocked ear, for which I was told to inhale steam.
> 
> Now I'm being fitted for a hearing aid!
> 
> Lesley


Shouldn't the hearing aid be fitted for you?

Just saying like innit.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I'm not deaf, but I do suffer from Tinnitus, white noise, I start of the evening with the TV volume at 20, by bedtime I've wound it up to 30 +


----------



## Lesleykh (Apr 13, 2009)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Shouldn't the hearing aid be fitted for you?
> 
> Just saying like innit.


See attachment .

Lesley


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Lesleykh said:


> See attachment .
> 
> Lesley


Unless they are going to operate on you, then the aid will be adjusted to fit you


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

I've noticed when I go to France almost all the population are deaf.

Very few of them can hear what I say and reply saying 'Qu'est-ce que vous avez dit' and then they shrug their shoulders.

The louder I shout at them the deafer they seem to get – it doesn't say much for the French screening service for the hard of hearing, does it?


:smile2: :smile2: :smile2: :smile2:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Although I am deaf and need aids we went to a village Meshoui today with 220 people under canvas having a 6 hour lunch. It was brilliant but even the French remarked how noisy it was. Maybe our present day environment is noisier than before with everyone wanted to talk at once.

Ray.


----------

